# Trip Report GREECE (non-timeshare)



## Zac495 (Jul 20, 2011)

Go to this link:
http://www.picturetrail.com/ellen495

You will find Athens, Naxos, Santorini, and Rhodes with pictures.

I know some of the Greek experts will catch errors on my captions of some of the ruins - I did my best with memory, maps, and a little help from the web. Questions, comments, and error catching welcomed.

THANK YOU for all your help to make this a wonderful trip!

CHEERS! ELLEN!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like a dream-trip! Thanks for sharing!

elaine


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 21, 2011)

Fabulous pictures.  Thanks for sharing them with us.  I am so glad that you and your family had such a wonderful adventure.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. This trip will give your family a 'mile marker' to gauge life's events by. 'Oh Yeah, was that after we went to Greece? Or before?' When you get unpacked and all the laundry done it'll be time to plan for somewhere else. Welcome home.

Jim


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes! I like that - mile marker! Already thinking what's next. Maybe Southern Italy... Amalfi. Who knows! Life is a trip.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 24, 2011)

Ellen, thanks for sharing the pictures. They are stunning!
Knowing what you know now, what would you have done differently? For instance, more days on Santorini, less somewhere else?


----------



## cmh (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the photos!  I especially loved Santorini  -  it has views like nowhere else!


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 24, 2011)

LisaH said:


> Ellen, thanks for sharing the pictures. They are stunning!
> Knowing what you know now, what would you have done differently? For instance, more days on Santorini, less somewhere else?



Thank you so much!! Good questions:
More days in Santorini for sure. I was told by people that my kids would be bored. I was so bummed to leave. I did like Rhodes, but not near as much. I think I would have done this:
Leave Athens in the morning for Naxos rather than evening to give us more time in Naxos (keep the 4 days)
Do 5 nights in Santorini
Do 2 nights somewhere closer (like Mykonos or Paros)

Rhodes needed a flight. My husband was the one who really wanted to go there, not me. All that said,  it was a great vacation.


----------



## elaine (Jul 25, 2011)

*suggestions for Santorini*

we are going to Santorini in Aug., but just for 1 day on a cruise. What would you suggest? 1) all day boat tour to the volcano, swimming, 2 hours at Thirrasi (sp?) island, and then 5 minutes in Oia (to let some persons off--we have to get back to ship)--but then no time in Fira, 2) bus tour of the island, 3) cable car or donkey up to Fira and then try to get to Oia---but that might be difficult, 4) if we can't get to Oia, stay in Fira and walk around. thanks, Elaine


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 26, 2011)

elaine said:


> we are going to Santorini in Aug., but just for 1 day on a cruise. What would you suggest? 1) all day boat tour to the volcano, swimming, 2 hours at Thirrasi (sp?) island, and then 5 minutes in Oia (to let some persons off--we have to get back to ship)--but then no time in Fira, 2) bus tour of the island, 3) cable car or donkey up to Fira and then try to get to Oia---but that might be difficult, 4) if we can't get to Oia, stay in Fira and walk around. thanks, Elaine



Take the cable car up to Fira and spend the day. If you only have one day- I promise your best bet is to see Santorini from up above. Eat somewhere that lets you see the view. Just gaze. Oia is nothing more interesting - and the sunsets in Fira are just as nice. The catamaran was fun (my son wanted to do it ) but I much preferred just gazing from the TOP.And the bus tour STUNK!


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 6, 2011)

Ellen, I love reading your trip reports because it's like we're on the same path with our families around the world!  Greece...Hawaii.....Spain.....we go all the same places!  So we need to get together and plan these sometime!   

Santorini was one of our favorite places in all the world.  My kids still say about the place we stayed in Oia (www.ariscaves.gr) *"That was probably the best place we ever stayed ANYWHERE!"  *Partly because of the amazing view of the caldera, partly because of the incredibly fun cave dwelling we stayed in, partly because of the AMAZING hospitality of the owners, Aris & Christa!  Come to think of it, all of Greece was quite amazing.  We just so loved the people there!  It seemed like everywhere we stayed (mostly in small places) we had instant friends!

So, Ellen, seriously now, what did you think of Athens???!!!  Let's hear your thoughts!

AND.....we just went to Italy (Rome, Sorrento, Amalfi Coast....) this last spring break with the kids and had an AMAZING time, so when you're ready to plan, get in touch with me and I'll hand off my info!   

Where to next...where to next....?  I have a hair up my you-know-what to go to Vietnam next Spring Break (no kidding!) though my hubby dear thinks the flight and time zone change are too long and too much for 10 days.  I need to work my magic on him!


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 6, 2011)

P.S.  I just laughed looking at your photos.  I had NEVER taken a picture of my plate of food in all my life.....UNTIL we went to Greece.  Now we look at those photos and sigh with happy memories.  Oh, remember that calamari?  Ah!  That grilled octopus!  The ravani!  The whole grilled fish at the edge of the ocean!  :rofl:


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 28, 2011)

Debi - We're heading to Amalfi next summer. 

I really loved Athens, but 2 days was enough. Yeah wasn't the food just a work of art? LOL!!!

I would LOVE to hear everything about your Amalfi trip. I hope 9 days in that area is smart and we won't regret it. Our flight is to Rome - so going to Tuscany and then down again seemed silly... 

Not even sure I can get out of the villa since I already paid a deposit, though it's 11 months in advance - they'd probbly be okay with a change soon.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 28, 2011)

hibbeln said:


> Ellen, I love reading your trip reports because it's like we're on the same path with our families around the world!  Greece...Hawaii.....Spain.....we go all the same places!  So we need to get together and plan these sometime!
> 
> Santorini was one of our favorite places in all the world.  My kids still say about the place we stayed in Oia (www.ariscaves.gr) *"That was probably the best place we ever stayed ANYWHERE!"  *Partly because of the amazing view of the caldera, partly because of the incredibly fun cave dwelling we stayed in, partly because of the AMAZING hospitality of the owners, Aris & Christa!  Come to think of it, all of Greece was quite amazing.  We just so loved the people there!  It seemed like everywhere we stayed (mostly in small places) we had instant friends!
> 
> ...



Oh how about China, Debbie? I loved it - we went when we adopted Zoe.

Seriously - isn't it great! Why do we keep missing each other? Where are you going in 2 summers?


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 30, 2011)

Ellen!  You're so funny!  Seriously!  We follow each other around the world!  OBVIOUSLY great minds think alike when it comes to matters of travel!   

Let's see....current plans......I really have my heart set on Vietnam for next spring break, though hubby dear is dragging his feet because he thinks it's too far to travel for 10 days....which he's probably right....*but who cares!!!!*  

2 summers from now we'll be back in Hawaii (we go every-other-year, so the odd years).....and 2 spring breaks from now I *think* we'll be going to Moscow and St. Petersburg because it will be my oldest son's (Victor's)pick (it will be his senior year in high school and I'm betting that's where he will want to go).  I know....April in Russia.....should be interesting!   

What do you have planned for the next few years?  I think our oldest boys are the same age (starting junior year) so we're both down to the wire now in planning family vacations before they head off to college, aren't we?!!!   Makes me so sad!      My youngest (Henry) is almost 14, but just starting 8th grade.

PM me with your Amalfi plans.  We had 10 days (I think, I'd have to count).  We spent the first few days in Rome (we'd been there before, but the boys were in kindergarten and 3rd grade so they wanted to go because since their memories were a bit hazy).  We based ourselves in Sorrento which we LOVED.  Tell me all your details!


----------

